# SMELT TON LOTS



## LeeWynne (Sep 5, 2022)

IAM LOOKING FOR A SMELTER THAT WILL smelt ton lots


----------



## stoneware (Sep 5, 2022)

LeeWynne said:


> IAM LOOKING FOR A SMELTER THAT WILL smelt ton lots


Yellow pages under SMELTERS.


----------



## BlackLabel (Sep 6, 2022)

Or under "TON" or "LOTS".


----------



## Aristo (Sep 6, 2022)

On this forum, we try to help others, not demean them with sarcastic remarks.
If we have nothing useful to contribute, we should be silent.
Refer to Harold's quote.


----------



## 4metals (Sep 6, 2022)

Ton lots of what? Concentrates, copper based bullion, carbon pulp? Please try to be a little more specific if you want to get some meaningful answers. 

We are, or try to be, a helpful bunch here but we aren't mind readers. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## justinhcase (Sep 6, 2022)

www.umicore.com


----------



## LeeWynne (Sep 6, 2022)

We have an ore that has been processed by grinding and roasting, that assays several ounces per ton of Gold, platinum, Palatium, silver , and Iridium. We need a smelter that can recover these. Much of the PMs is micron. 
I am searching for a smelter in US or Canada that will do a first ton to see if we can recover the values an assay says is there to recover.


----------



## 4metals (Sep 6, 2022)

Have you tried to do any leaching to produce concentrates?


----------



## goldshark (Sep 6, 2022)

FYI, most commercial smelters want 1000 tons minimum, if you can find a small one who will take that small of an amount. Too hard to track the results, which invariably leads to a disagreement.It's not worth their effort. That is why this forum is such a good one. Either do it yourself, or go home. ! ton lots is considered a hobbyist amount.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Sep 6, 2022)

LeeWynne said:


> We have an ore that has been processed by grinding and roasting, that assays several ounces per ton of Gold, platinum, Palatium, silver , and Iridium. We need a smelter that can recover these. Much of the PMs is micron.
> I am searching for a smelter in US or Canada that will do a first ton to see if we can recover the values an assay says is there to recover.


What kind of assay was done, XRF?


----------



## orvi (Sep 7, 2022)

If you properly sample and assay the material, then it will may be easier to directly sell it as is. We do not know how rich it is and therefore hard to say if it will be interestingly profitable for you.
Smelting ores is very expensive, more in the light of ramping energy prices. 
Did you experimented or even thought about flotation separations ? If there are values in micron sizes, it is worth trying I think. That way, you could be able to produce even various concentrates - freemill gold cons, sulfidic... By varying variables such as foam agent, pH or aeration rate.
That could bring added value to your product, making it easier to sell.


----------

